# Wrestling



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Anyone like wrestling? Used to love watching it on a Saturday at 4pm with Kent Walton. Not the American crap where everyone is pumped up with steroids.

I tried a little myself as an amateur, and it can be a bloody painful experience.

Here are some of the wrestlers I remember:-

Kendo Nagasaki

Pat Roach

George Kidd

Les Kellet

Steve Logan

Mike Marino

Count Bartelli

Vic Faulkner

Bert Royal

Ricky Starr

Leon Fortuna

Jim Breaks

Jackie Pallo

Mick McManus

Billy Robinson

Billy Two Rivers

Alf Hayes

Dynamite Kid

Wayne Bridges

Johnnie Saint

Adrian Street....................and many more

Pity it died a death on TV

It was great entertainment, and not all fake. When it was for a trophy or Championship it got very serious.


----------



## pmsbony (Oct 22, 2003)

Griff said:


> Anyone like wrestling? Used to love watching it on a Saturday at 4pm with Kent Walton. Not the American crap where everyone is pumped up with steroids.
> 
> I tried a little myself as an amateur, and it can be a bloody painful experience.
> 
> ...


I used to watch it avidly as a kid when they showed it on world of sport (dickie davies presenting). i think when the bradford fire happened they interrupted the wrestling to show the live pictures. I went of wrestling when I saw it live on holiday at Butlins and realised how bad it looked it the flesh (it smelt quite bad also), never really went for it after that.

Pete


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes, and when Kendo Nagasaki entered the ring I bet it was more than flying crotch that could be smelt from the opponent


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Mick McManus was my favourite, he was well hard for a little un. Was his hair black or what?









Was Kendo ever unmasked?

I used to love the ITV wrestling when I was a kid, great atmosphere from those little local halls, full of old biddies beside themselves with excitement, it was great









Wrestling and diving from Acupulco (?) had me glued to the box.









The fire was in May 85, I am suprised that the wrestling was still on the box then, I thought it had gone in the very early 80's.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

kendo's unmasking


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I used to go round to my grans on saturday mornings & watch it with her. We used to like "Ironfist" Clive Myers - though he always used to lose because he didn't cheat. Another favourite was Danny Collins & we both hated Giant Haystacks - boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!

Talking of Giant Haystacks I remember when he was interviewed on tv (on Calendar or Look North or somesuch), the interviewer made the mistake of asking GH to show him some moves, at which point GH picked up said interviewer & body slammed him flat on the floor, so ending the interview somewhat prematurely









I can't do with the American stuff at all - though having said that I doubt I'd enjoy the old British stuff much now either.


----------

